# Hi all



## Knight1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I am a soccer coach from Egypt with good experience and good English, and currently I am looking for coaching job in any African country esp. South Africa, so I will be very grateful to any one can help or advice.

Thanks


----------

